# Re-Introducing.... (Pic Heavy!)



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

You know them as JaimeS's Willow and Farrah... But they are now... Meaggiedear's Willow and Farrah!

I'm keeping their names. I like them and I think it's something nice to do for Jaime since I'll be talking about them all the time. 

We skipped quarantine... Simple reasoning being after Jaime and I talked about it... Both birds are healthy. I know their history and we know Jaime drags her birds to the vet for anything.. Including bad breath!  (just kidding. it could have been potentially serious, but it wasn't so it makes for a good joke.) 

Anyway. I'm considering renaming Willow "Miss Almighty Princess Diva Bird Goddess" ... Seriously, this bird is like, "I want what I want when I want it." If you don't comply, she throws a literal 'hiss'y fit. But like Jaime says, "She's all bark and no real bite." lol.

So. I've come to realize Grey has a problem. When he meets new birds, he forgets what the "personal space bubble" rule is because he gets so excited. lol. 

Ama doesn't mind the new birds, but she's being kind of pouty because I've been fretting over the new birds. I will have find a balance for everybody!

Willow doesn't like Kevin. LOL. I sat her on him and she immediately took off to me. They've only met once.. (He was irritable and tired when I got home so I didn't push it with him.) So we will have to try again. She was stuck to me like glue and was being very anti social with the other birds... I think Jaime painted Bailey to look like Willow and gave me her instead!

Farah. Playing meet and greet.









Willow. Being antisocial.









Willow finally gets interested and goes to check out Ama. 









Willow checks out the camera while Ama checks out Willow.









Willow decides the camera and Ama are not that interesting and retreats.









Farrah wondering why Grey won't leave her alone. 









I forced Willow to participate.









Willow declines my forced offer.


















Farah decides my feet are delicious. Grey follows her trying to remove her band.









Grey comes to meet Willow. Willow declines his meet and greet offer.









I put Willow back in the floor to play meet and greet. This time, I stand up so she can't climb back up on my shoulder. She lets me know that this won't stop her and scales my leg and up my dress to get back to my shoulder.


















Willow back where she wants to be.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Farrah being sweet and still (unlike Willow who will not be still AT ALL)



























Willow cleaning her foot. 









Attacking/chewing my leather bracelet. 









Willow does not like/understand the plexi glass window. 









All four birds chillin' in the cage.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It's about time! . I love your description, I really laughed out loud! I also think you named Willow appropriately. That really describes her! I am glad she likes you. Like I said, she really is a sweet girl underneath the hissy presentation.

Farrah looks happy. She is really fun to photograph, isn't she?

As hard as it was to give up my babies I am glad two got a great home with you and I can hear about them and see pictures


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It looks like everyone has found someone to love!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

You may have noticed that Farrah has one white nail. I just think that's cute 

And maybe Willow just likes certain people (not just guys), seems like you are that person which makes me very happy . That is what I wanted for her.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, and Grey is probably just happy to have some REAL girls lol!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> It's about time! . I love your description, I really laughed out loud! I also think you named Willow appropriately. That really describes her! I am glad she likes you. Like I said, she really is a sweet girl underneath the hissy presentation.
> 
> Farrah looks happy. She is really fun to photograph, isn't she?
> 
> As hard as it was to give up my babies I am glad two got a great home with you and I can hear about them and see pictures


I got to work and we were so busy that I am just now catching my breath! It's crazy!



bjknight93 said:


> It looks like everyone has found someone to love!


Haha. Yes! Grey loves Farrah and Willow loves me.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Oh, and Grey is probably just happy to have some REAL girls lol!


Farrah totally tells him off for invading the space bubble. In the cage, he pretty much sits on top of Willow because you are right! She'd rather run than face him. I guess I gave her courage. lmao. But I think she will learn to tell him to back off.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love it! I have to admit, though, my fav pic of that whole bunch is the one with Ama's face shoved in the camera lens LOL. Farrah has such pretty, interesting coloring. And sounds like Willow wants to join The Sisterhood too. Miss Roo says it's okay, she can be an honorary member even though she's not lutino.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> I love it! I have to admit, though, my fav pic of that whole bunch is the one with Ama's face shoved in the camera lens LOL. Farrah has such pretty, interesting coloring. And sounds like Willow wants to join The Sisterhood too. Miss Roo says it's okay, she can be an honorary member even though she's not lutino.


Farrah is pretty in pics, but nothing really beats looking at her in person. When Jaime handed her to me in the car, I was just blown away. She's absolutely beautifully colored. The pics just don't do her the real justice. lol

Well, it's totally about to be the Sisterhood with one brother with the way things are looking. Haha. Maybe Willow not being lutino but girl and Ama possibly being a boy and lutino will make two halves worth one member. LOL.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> You may have noticed that Farrah has one white nail. I just think that's cute
> 
> And maybe Willow just likes certain people (not just guys), seems like you are that person which makes me very happy . That is what I wanted for her.


Also. I missed this post. It's amazing how I do that. lol. 

We will get more hang out time tonight so we will see how it goes!

Farrah's nails are cute! Just going to be scary when I finally get the nerve to clip them.


----------



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

Loved this, so adorable!!! Willow is beautiful! Well they all are, but I am fond of her color mutation.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are gorgeous! Jaime is lucky they went to a wonderful home with you.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like Grey has some birds to annoy now lol. Love the pix!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Looks like Grey has some birds to annoy now lol. Love the pix!


Very much so! Hahaha.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Willow likes Kevin too! She must have been stressed and nervous last night and went to me because she knew I was the one who pet her last. lol. She still likes me too so thats good. Kevin was like, "How do I get her off?!?! She hisses and bites when i try." lol. he didn't want her to poop on him.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, Kevin sounds just like Jay lol!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> Well, it's totally about to be the Sisterhood with one brother with the way things are looking. Haha.


Miss Roo says it's okay, you don't have to be a girl, you just have to be a Diva. I asked her specifically.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> Kevin was like, "How do I get her off?!?! She hisses and bites when i try." lol. he didn't want her to poop on him.


This sounds like Krissi. She liked me better than Adrian and once she found her spot on your shoulder it was a whole lot of pecking and screaming before she would relinquish her throne. 

..I wonder who must've spoiled Willow???


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> ..I wonder who must've spoiled Willow???


It really wasn't me, she was born that way and came to me that way lol! It took her forever to wean and she was the only bird the breeder had at the time so she is just naturally rotten


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

They all look like a bunch of fun, and certainly happy!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> This sounds like Krissi. She liked me better than Adrian and once she found her spot on your shoulder it was a whole lot of pecking and screaming before she would relinquish her throne.
> 
> ..I wonder who must've spoiled Willow???





JaimeS said:


> It really wasn't me, she was born that way and came to me that way lol! It took her forever to wean and she was the only bird the breeder had at the time so she is just naturally rotten



Willow is ridiculously spoiled. She refuses to play with the other birds. (like Krissi!) And if I sit her on top of the cage to play with the other birds, she flies to me and won't move. She will fly to kevin if he is in the room but she's totally content to sit on me all day long and throws a huge fit if you try to move her. 

The sad part is... Farrah looks at me like "but i want scritches too." so i pick her up and let her sit on my other shoulder. 

then ama comes and asks to be on my shoulder so i put her in the middle in the back. 

and then grey wants to get my shoulders and terrorize everybody. lol. 

i need one of those elizabethian collars that's flat and stretches out so i have room for everybody without grey invading personal space bubbles. lol.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe it's a pearl thing. 

Lol I can picture you with a plate around your neck with 4 birds sitting on it.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> Willow is ridiculously spoiled. She refuses to play with the other birds. (like Krissi!) And if I sit her on top of the cage to play with the other birds, she flies to me and won't move. She will fly to kevin if he is in the room but she's totally content to sit on me all day long and throws a huge fit if you try to move her.
> 
> The sad part is... Farrah looks at me like "but i want scritches too." so i pick her up and let her sit on my other shoulder.
> 
> ...


Lol! Welcome to the world of multiple birds . I always have at least four on me but usually more than that! They perch on shoulders, chest, belly, legs, and (as you now know) feet! I just let them work it out as far as who gets to be where! I have also learned how to give five birds scritches at once. I can manage three birdie heads in my dominant (left) hand and two with my right. As long as they don't get mad at each other, which they usually do. It's always fun though!

Just think, you will never be without a bird to cuddle with!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Lol! Welcome to the world of multiple birds . I always have at least four on me but usually more than that! They perch on shoulders, chest, belly, legs, and (as you now know) feet! I just let them work it out as far as who gets to be where! I have also learned how to give five birds scritches at once. I can manage three birdie heads in my dominant (left) hand and two with my right. As long as they don't get mad at each other, which they usually do. It's always fun though!
> 
> Just think, you will never be without a bird to cuddle with!


Haha! It's so neat how Farrah never refuses a scritch. Willow wants them constantly but she's gotta keep up appearance and Ams only them when he wants them and Grey... Well. you know about him. LOL.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What pretty tiels. They certainly all look happy together.


----------



## Bananna (Jun 6, 2011)

They're so beautiful!!  My favorite pic is that of Willow chilling on your leg lol


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Astarael90 said:


> Loved this, so adorable!!! Willow is beautiful! Well they all are, but I am fond of her color mutation.


Ditto 

Pleased to see they are settling in well and both parties are happy with the arrangement :thumbu:


----------

